# My lawn - where do I start?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I haven't mowed the lawn so far but it's looming and it's a mess:

- loads of weeds and tons of moss
- a fair few bare patches
- soil is hard and bumpy

I was thinking of doing the following:

- mowing
- weed/moss killer
- scarify
- aeration
- a bit of seeding just to fill up the gaps

If there's any lawn gurus here I'd appreciate your input on:
- whether my list is sensible or are there other things you'd do?
- I've got a mower and HSS do a scarifier but I was wondering about the aeration - is it recommended and if so what's the best and least back-braking tool for the job?
- Am I doing the above in the right order e.g. should I aerate first to loosen the soil before scarifying?
- anywhere to get decent grass seed for a reasonable price?

Cheers me dears


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah yours sounds just like the state of mine - i also would appreciate any pointers form any green fingered people.

P.s. WTF is scarifying? :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - you forgot feeding.

An initial cut is required - keep the blades up so not to cut too short and remove the arisings.

Selective weedkiller applied correctly, not too much and when conditions prevail ( you'll end up with a dead lawn), will sort out the weeds & moss.

Scarify and aerate can be done at same time - you can buy spiked rollers than will do the job of spiking but it's whether they then provide adequate depth.

To reseed - use a good sand soil mix and add the grass to that before spreading. Sand will help with drainage and air - grass mixes - I would not bother too much about - a good purpose general amenity mix if fine.
If you really want to get into your bents, fescues and ryes then you'd have to match up what's in your lawn atm.

Feeding - good liquid seaweed fert is ideal bring on the grass a treat.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> yeah yours sounds just like the state of mine - i also would appreciate any pointers form any green fingered people.
> 
> P.s. WTF is scarifying? :?


Think of it as scratching the surface.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Even though I say so, my last lawn was beautiful, and I renovated it over 2 years.

This is right time as the growing season is just about to start.

I recomend:

Light cut (no more than third off)

- rake it all over (scarify) looks awful after, but don t worry. Al ot of moss/weed will come off at this stage.

- spike it or aereate.

- aply all in one spring feed with weed/moss killer - check if you can sow after using this- it varies from brand to brand.

- most important - top dressing. You can get this ready made in bags or make your own. . It is a mixture of sand and soil which you brush/rake over bumps/dips and if you want a good result, the whole lawn. Brushing allows the dressing to hit the grass roots and the tops to poke out. Top dressing eases compacted soil, eases drainage, and promotes grass root stock growth and results in a better sward (grass blade as opposed to stalks!).

I liberally mix new seed in with the dressing (Suttons Rapid Green is brilliant with a high germination rate and a good mix of grasses for hard usage and apperance). Or you can over-sow whole lawn before dressing. Or both. You won't put too much down - the birds will get some before it can germinate.

http://www.suttons.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?product=MH131

It will look a brown patchy mess after top dressing, but don't worry. you have effectively sown a new lawn which will blend with the old - the old grass will grow thru the dressing (if you have brushed old tops thu) and the new seed will come once germination temp is reached, and in a month the lawn will be transformed.

I can recommend 'The Lawn Expert'. Plus a bottle of rioja to formulate your plan.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lawn-Expert-D-G-Hessayon/dp/0903505487

It was a really satisfying exercise for me andi was proud of my lawn. Green, dense and springy. Will try and dig out some old phots.

Then cutting starts...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

get a decent lawn mower Probably rotary if the ground is a bit uneven.

Cut it regulary and get www.greenthumb.co.uk to come (4 times a year) for weedkilling feed etc. they also do a scarification and aeration service over the winter months.

Just cut mine today and they are coming tomorrow.

regards

andy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> I haven't mowed the lawn so far but it's looming and it's a mess:
> 
> - loads of weeds and tons of moss
> - a fair few bare patches
> ...


I'd be more worried about your water feature... looks like it has taken over the place!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Get a gardener.

Pay him (or her, but generally him) Â£100.

Sit back, with a can of cold beer, some music playing and maybe a book or two and watch him (or her) go to work. This works best on a warm, sunny day. You want to sit a good way back because (a) they'll start to smell fairly soon, (b) they might object to being the object of your viewing pleasure, (c) they might interpret you sitting close as an indication of your interest in them and/or their work (see note above about him/her). Worst of all, (d) they might ask you to help.

I really like the smell of newly cut grass. But it always smells so much nicer when someone else has cut the grass.

But then, I am lazy.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Get a gardener.
> 
> Pay him (or her, but generally him) Â£100.
> 
> ...


Per visit - this takes time!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Gary + Saint - great advice thanks. I'm formulating my weekend plan at the moment as Mrs B's parents are coming over to stay for 2 months so I need to look worthy for once :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I get a cow from a field and then sit back, enjoy your beer and the free milk that comes too!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmmm can't make up my mind who gave the best advice TTONYTT or VLASTAN, both seem good :lol:

VLASTAN wins it for me, with the cow you get free manure for your roses


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Mike,

Gary and sa|nt's advice is absolutely spot on, and the only thing I would add to that, is regular watering during the summer months, or indeed if you don't get much rain in the next 2-3 months. Grass seedlings are particularly susceptible to drought, but don't over-water them. Once you've done all the scarifying, re-seeding and tending to the new seeds, wait until the lawn gets back up to 2-3" in height. This allows the new seeds to generate a solid root structure. For the first four cuts, don't go lower than an inch as the new shoots are still quite weak in comparison to the rest of the lawn. After then, you can start to lower the blades and get your lawn down to the height you want.

As for cutting it, yes you will need a good lawnmower. A rotary mower, whilst good for uneven lawns, tends to 'rip' the tops of the grass blades off. If the grass hasn't been given time to become established, and you mow frequently, then this can lead to a weakened root structure. The best types of mowers for new and younger lawns, and indeed for the quality of finish, are cylinder mowers. These mowers use a bottom blade to cut the blade of grass off without damaging/pulling from the roots. The greater the number of blades on the cylinder, the better the cut of the mower, (and unfortunately the price!).

Rich


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

thejepster said:


> Mike,
> 
> As for cutting it, yes you will need a good lawnmower. A rotary mower, whilst good for uneven lawns, tends to 'rip' the tops of the grass blades off. If the grass hasn't been given time to become established, and you mow frequently, then this can lead to a weakened root structure. The best types of mowers for new and younger lawns, and indeed for the quality of finish, are cylinder mowers. These mowers use a bottom blade to cut the blade of grass off without damaging/pulling from the roots. The greater the number of blades on the cylinder, the better the cut of the mower, (and unfortunately the price!).
> 
> Rich


I would also recommend going for one with split differential on the rear roller


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the info and started with the first cut yesterday - usually I can fill about 15 black dustbin bags with grass clippings in mid-spring but only two yesterday with early spring and the raised blade. I have this mower which is superb:

http://www.stokesleylawnmowers.co.uk/ha ... -p-36.html

I'm planning to scarify this week - wouldn't it be better to apply the weed/moss killer and let it work before scarifying as it should all be loose and ready to be lifted?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Not really Mike, the point of scarifying is to get rid of all the unwanted weed, moss and horizontal root growth. If you use weed killer, then this starts to breakdown the above and reduces the effect of scarifying. Scarify, aerate, and weed/feed is the best way of getting it looking great.

Nice mower by the way, have used Hayters in the past for both work and home - a good all-rounder!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Makes sense, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

garyc said:


> Even though I say so, my last lawn was beautiful, and I renovated it over 2 years.
> 
> This is right time as the growing season is just about to start.
> 
> ...


WhoTF is Andi :?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

I think there should have been a "space" and a capital "I" instead John...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You mean a-ndiI :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Thanks for all the info and started with the first cut yesterday - usually I can fill about 15 black dustbin bags with grass clippings in mid-spring but only two yesterday with early spring and the raised blade. I have this mower which is superb:
> 
> http://www.stokesleylawnmowers.co.uk/ha ... -p-36.html
> 
> I'm planning to scarify this week - wouldn't it be better to apply the weed/moss killer and let it work before scarifying as it should all be loose and ready to be lifted?


Â£1k for a lawn mower   , whats the servicing like for it :lol:

Seriously I like making the lawn good, my advice has done my grass proud. Look forward to the progress pics, need some before and after series Maybe a static camera mount and a pic posted every month as it matures.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DXN said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the info and started with the first cut yesterday - usually I can fill about 15 black dustbin bags with grass clippings in mid-spring but only two yesterday with early spring and the raised blade. I have this mower which is superb:
> ...


I'd want a seat on it for that price


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I bought it nearly 8 years ago for about Â£750 so it's good to see the same model is still being sold for more - residuals should be good. I did the oil change this weekend and it started first time after. It goes like a rocket and that's with normal unleaded - I haven't even tried it with V-Power yet 

I've got a scarifier for tomorrow - wish me luck!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> Maybe a static camera mount and a pic posted every month as it matures.


That'd be as exciting as watching grass grow :lol:


----------

